# Betta Contest Winner, October 2009



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

Congratulations to* Elena* on Winning the October Betta Contest! Great picture Elena!


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

Congrats! He's very pretty!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Hurray! Congrats! Its such an adorable picture


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Congrats, Elena!! Beautiful betta!!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Congrats! It's a great picture!


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

Fantastic photo!


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Congrats Elena - its a beautiful photo and a beautiful betta!


----------



## Elena (Aug 1, 2009)

Thank you! It was a great week with beautiful fish competing and realy good pictures. I wanted to take some of them home! Thank you for acknowledging Issy. He is a really good pet with a great personality and my first betta. Chosen by my daughter who proved to me that she could indeed find a pink fish. Lol.


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

He is a beautiful fish and his name suits him, haha. I like it. 
Awesome photo! 
Congrats!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Love it! im glad he won! i voted for him


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

great job Elena, and may I ask how do you get your bettas to pose like that???


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Congrats Elena! He's such a beautiful betta!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Congrats!!!! He looks so much like my Pax, it scares me. ;-)


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Congrats. Most deserving


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I love it when they do that  Loks like he's diving to get imaginary eggs


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

congrats to you and your fishie


----------

